# Shimano - Mountainbike-Schuhe SH-M058 (SPD-Klicksystem)



## Master099 (29. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Mountain...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------

